

Samsung reportedly recruits ex-HP VP for PC business; considers buying webOS - kloncks
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20110829PD210.html

======
fuzionmonkey
I'd like to see this.

Palm had good software and terrible hardware. Samsung has good hardware and
terrible software.

webOS has too much promise to be killed off by HP.

~~~
nirvana
Do you mean that you think they would use WebOS to replace Android as the OS
for their phones?

I'm not sure why they would want to replace android. The only downside I can
see of android is potential patent liability. With android, much of the OS
development is outsourced and Samsung can spend their software resources
making their version of improvements to android that they like. Thus going
with android seems it would have more leverage for Samsung.

If they buy WebOS, they own the whole enchilada and their software resources
have to be spread over an entire OS. On the other hand, since WebOS is
essentially a web app running in a browser, of all the possible Phone
operating systems they could buy, WebOS is the one that makes the most sense--
has the most leverage. They could presumably run it on linux and webkit and
thus enjoy some leverage since others help improve linux and webkit.

If the idea is to buy WebOS to avoid patent liability, I think that would be a
mistake. Apple didn't sue Palm, but I think this is only because Palm was not
a threat in the marketplace. Apple seems, when there are multiple infringers,
to focus on the ones that seem to be the bigger marketplace threat. (success
there would then allow them to settle with Palm relatively cheaply in terms of
legal costs anyway.) I'm not certain that WebOS infringes on Apple patents,
but I don't think it is obvious that it doesn't either.

~~~
darklajid
Why replace?

For all I care most phones today are ~identical~. Hell, I think HTC is well-
known for putting out nearly identical devices with different operating
systems for quite some time.

Offer both versions. Bonus points: Allow me to flash my phone to move from one
OS to the other.

------
darklajid
Aw man.. Someone's really playing with my expectations here. Timeline:

Whoa, Palm is back and has a really slick operating system.

Oh - the device is crap and the distribution sucks. Hope they make it and can
improve it.

Second batch of devices sucks even more in terms of availability. Hang in
there Palm!

HP bought Palm? Cooool. Now _they_ are certainly going to come up with good
hardware, everywhere?

What? An huuuuge announcement for devices 6 month early? Like 'You know these
WebOS devices from Palm? That you couldn't get anywhere? Well, we're going to
bring out NEW devices. No, you cannot get them anywhere for half a year'.

Announcing that HP won't continue to create WebOS devices.

And now these rumors about Samsung (there were previous rumors about Samsung
thinking about a WebOS license agreement). I really, really want to believe
that now, finally, this is real and going to fix ~everything~. But - I kind of
gave up on the idea of having a decent WebOS handset already.. Or did I?

------
Uchikoma
Bada, WebOS, Android, Windows? I'd think these are too many operating systems
to support for Samsung.

~~~
yardie
2 would be there's and the other 2 are from a third party. Maybe they are
hedging their bets and don't feel completely safe being dependent on Microsoft
or Google. If Apple has proven anything it's that being vertically integrated
works and works well.

Even Samsung is not immune from the pricing pressure of cheaper Chinese OEMs
using stock Android. If they can find any advantage in owning WebOS why not go
for it.

~~~
illumen
You forgot Apples OSes, and various other OSes too. Samsung are massive and
are in all sorts of markets.

------
ansy
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2938470>

This was discussed yesterday as well, although the DigiTimes link is the
original source of the rumor. Keep in mind DigiTimes also originated the
refuted rumor that Samsung would buy HP's PC business.

And here's my comment on the issue:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2939477>

------
Gustomaximus
I wonder if Samsung would try to support Meego? I imagine Elop will want to
bury Megoo in a deep hole. He must know he will look like a prat if Meego
takes off and WM7 flops.And Samsung probably want to own something, but it
could be an option.

------
dotcoma
That would be the closest thing possible to a three-man race.

